# More threads per page! & Other minor comments including redesigned main page



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 16, 2003)

Am I the only one who misses the longer list of threads per page ala the old boards? I'm sure I'm not the only one who has a sometimes aversion to going to page 2. I wonder if we might have more posts if we switched... 

Anyway - Can I set up my own user preferences for this? 

Also - I miss the "shop" button that has been removed from the messageboard/forum view. I initiated MANY orders from the ENWorld RPG shop based on reading a good thread that got me interested in something. I know I can just go to the main page and find the link there, but I like that it was right there and I could point people to it so easily. 

Thanks! 
BFG


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2003)

Ya, those would be nice to see back.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 16, 2003)

I second the more threads per page.  I don't know if that's the cause or not, but the boards seem to be relatively slow (in terms of activity, not technically) lately.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 20, 2003)

edit: nevermind old comment on new front page


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 21, 2003)

I, also, am a one pager and like my page to be longer but I won't complain


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 21, 2003)

I also like more threads per page. Then again, I like functional boards even more - and the reduction in page size has reduced bandwidth significantly. It's a catch-22.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 22, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I also like more threads per page. Then again, I like functional boards even more - and the reduction in page size has reduced bandwidth significantly. It's a catch-22.




Darn you PC, you gotta come all in here and give logical reasons & answers & stuff? 

I'm gonna write you a song... 

(look for it soon!)


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 22, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I also like more threads per page. Then again, I like functional boards even more - and the reduction in page size has reduced bandwidth significantly. It's a catch-22.




Can I be irrational? Irritaitingly demanding?

I figured such was the answer and must consign myself to shorter pages....woe is me.


----------



## Gez (Oct 22, 2003)

That said, even if I had been disappointed it was necessary to shorten pages; I have to say on the other hand I'm happy with the main page redesign. It feels... cleaner now. Less cramped. And the link to the messageboards no longer require to scroll down. Thumb's up!


----------

